# Decoding VIN tags and Build plates



## mrvandermey (Jun 15, 2011)

Hello everyone. I am going to tap into the expertise here. I am trying to decode my VIN tags and Build plate for my GTO project. Now I was able to decode much of it fromt he help of the Year One decoders, or at least tell me what most of it means, but not the specifics.

here is what I got:
VIN - 242678P296731

Based on this, I discovered 
2 - Pontiac is make
42 - GTO is model
67 - 2 door convertible is body type
8 - 1968 is year built
P - Pontiac, MI is plant where built
296731 - sequence number

So the only part of the VIN that I am not totally sure about is the sequence number. I know the sequence started with "100000" which indicates that this is the 196,731st vehicle built. However there were only approx. 88,000 GTO's built in 1968. So does that mean the sequence number is for all Pontiacs that year or does it mean that is the 196,371st GTO built up to that date (from 1964 to 1968 when this car was built)?

Now for the Build tag. Again, I understand much of it, but would like a little more info. I have used the Year One Data Plate Decoding info to get the general info.

Time built code: 04E, 
Model year, Division & body type: 68-24267
Assembly plant: PON
Unit number: 2618
Trim number: 223
Seat number: blank
Lower body/Upper body color: c-2

Now, I understand the Time Built to be the 5th week of April. The model year, dividion and body type are consistent with VIN tag for a 1968 Pontiac GTO convertible. The Assembly plant confirms Pontiac, MI. 

But here is where I need your expterise. The unit number does not come close to matching any of the last 4 or 5 digits of the VIN, so does this mean the unit # is the 2,618th GTO or convertible GTO built for 1968? Is there a relationship between the VIN sequence number and the build plate unit number? 

I understand what a Trim number is, a Seat number is, and a upper/lower body color code is, but I just do not know what the specific code specifically refers to. 
Can any one tell me what trim or color is in a "223" trim code? 
What does it mean if the seat code is blank?
I understand the upper color to be the top, while the lower color is the car, but what colors are "c-2"?

Last question, does anyone know where I can get duplicate or reproduced VIN tags or Build plates? My car only has the VIN tag for the dash, there is no VIN tag on the driver door or door jam (front or back). My Build plate is no where near show quality (or even presentable quality). So if I have all the paperwork and the orignal tags, is there a place where I can get new ones made?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## mrvandermey (Jun 15, 2011)

Okay folks, with a little digging, I found out some of the information I was looking for. In regards to the build plate with interior trim color and exterior color, I have discvoered that trim color code 223 is black interior. Where as a exterior color code of c-2 means Ivory (white) exterior and black convertible top. 

I found some of this information here:
1968 Pontiac GTO Production Figures and Specifications

I still have not found out the secific information on the serial number of the VIN and the sequence/unit number of the Data tag.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

The unit #( or body #) on the data tag has nothing to do with the vin. The link talks about the last 6 digits of the vin also......
Decoding the Tags

No matter how beat up your tags are, don't replace them. If you ever go to sell, a new replaced tag will raise red flags to a potential buyer that the car is not what is being represented.


----------



## mrvandermey (Jun 15, 2011)

it seems after reading this link, that the last six digits of the VIN is the sequence number fo rthe car, which likely inlcudes all cars for that year in that plant or maybe manufacuter (division). Whereas the unit number on the data tag may likely be the number of that body style. For example there were approximately 9,000 convertibles built in 1968, which may indicate that this was the 2,618th GTO convertible (or maybe just GTO) made either from just this plant or maybe for all of Pontiac. 

Or so this is my theory. In short, it looks to me like the VIN seq # is for all cars from that one plant; while the unit # on the data tag is the number of just either the GTO or the GTO convertible for that plant for that year. 

Thanks for the tip on keeping the old tag. My old tag is readable, just not overall pretty.


----------

